# Need help picking a top water frog bait.



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

I have been checking them out and I think I am down to the Strike King Rage Frog and Mr. Twister Hawg Frawg. Mr. Twister has steal good deal on there frogs on there website but they don't look like they would have as good of action as the Strike King frogs. 

Has anyone used these or could anyone suggest a good one.

Thank You! 

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

Strike King, Stanley Bull Ribbit and Yum buzz frogs.

_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors_


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Dalhberg Diver Frog...just check it out!


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I like the Stanley Ribbits, Spro frogs and Rage Tail Shads.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Check out the Koppers live targets. Haven't had much time to fish the frog yet but these guys are great. The body material that they're made of is much softer and not as hard as other brands which results in better hooksets. I don't know about durability but its one definitely worth looking at. Stanley Ribbits are great plastic frogs as well.


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

I've seen his frog and it's awesome its very life like but pricey. Thanks though.

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## Bass Assasin Slaton (May 22, 2011)

i kno its not exactly a frog looking type bait. A lure made by rapala called a -skitter pop- has done so good for me i've caught smallmouth and largemouth off of it! they have frog patterned ones also


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

My biggest concern with the Mr. Twister frog was its legs they don't appear to be able to give off much action. The price though can't be beat.

The Strike King frog looks to have as much action as a buzz bait maybe to much for spooked summer bass. The price is not bad either. 

Money is tight right now and I just want to make sure I make the right choice.

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Picked up some Strike Kings at Walmart they had one pack left and it was the color pattern that I was thinking about getting anyway. Now I need to try them out this summer.

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## young-gun21 (Mar 14, 2006)

If i could only have 1 it would be the Rage Tail. Spro Frogs are great too in the right conditions.

_Sent from my HTC Evo_


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't look past Snag Proof frogs because they're a performer that'll catch you bass too. Zoom Horny Toads,Yum Buzz frogs,and Stanley Ribbit frogs are good frogs as well. WIth those types the added benefit is that you can fish them in more places than you couldn't use a normal buzzbait in which means potentially more fish. I really like the Spro frogs as well but I've caught more on the Snag Proof ones. I'm not the biggest fan of the Rage Tail line at all. I think you got too fish 'em too fast to get the "commotion". The ones I mentioned work the same way but can be fished way slower if needed. You're probably gonna have to experiment a little bit and see which ones you prefer in the end.


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Ya the speed you need to retrieve the Strike King frogs is a concern plus they do put of a lot of splash like a buzzbait may spook a lot of bass. 

My plan is to cast them into the thick areas of pads and weeds and with the heavy action they have it should balance them out. 

I am more than likely going to purchase the Mr. Twister frogs as well because they appear to have a real light action with there legs and I could cast them on the outer edges of the weed and pad lines. Plus there priced real cheap. A $1.00 for a pack of 5, I paid $6.00 for a pack of 5 Strike Kings at Walmart. 



_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Just wanted to say thanks for the suggestions.




_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## bowhunter29 (Dec 13, 2008)

I was just frog fishing last night with a buddy of mine. We were using a Spro Frog and the Dahlberg Diver Frog fishing some heavy grass. I had a better hookup ratio than my buddy (I was using the Spro Frog) but they bass were smacking them both. 

jeremy


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

im biased but the warrior baits buzzfrog is pretty sweet. awesome colors available and it creates a nice gurgle. for heavier slop i like the spro frogs. they are nice.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

I just bought the Koppers Live Target...what they say is true, it looks great and is much softer (for better hooksets?)...casts well...problem is it's a straight line deal...it just doesn't have any action. I'll hold my judgement for now...they are likely a good selection for heavy pads or milifiore. I also like the Spro frogs, great action...slightly less weedless...problem there is that they wear out pretty fast. Skirts can be replaced (I've done it and posted a how-to on here)...however, the nose and hook openings tend to rip or enlarge over time. At that point, you are left with with them taking on water or with the hooks sitting slightly off kilter. But they still have the action! And they do catch fish!
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron 
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

I tried my Strike Rage Tail Toad today and was disappointed. I used the 5/0 wide gaped hook as recommended and the whole frog would just spin on the retrieve. I am going to try a smaller hook to see if it helps. 

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

The Scum Frog Little Bigfoot is one of my favorite frog type lure. It is made in America. It's inexpensive. And it will catch fish in open water or heavy vegetation.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I'll second the scum frog bigfoot, stanley ribbits, and one that hasn't been mentioned, the zoom horny toad. I've got the larger of the spro dean rojas frogs and am not all that impressed. My hookup ratio is low, I think a lot of dinks are going for it and the hooks are too big for them(I also don't like how the rubber strands constantly need pulled out from bw the hook and the body). The smaller spro frog look better for ohio. Snag proof also makes a frog that is nice, it is their most expensive model though.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

scum frog trophy, scum frog bigfoot - they are very soft for better hook ups and are priced right.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Scum Frog... I hate the Strike King Ragetails... The legs are flimsy and though they produce a lot of action, they wear out quick and break.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Scum frog for sure. They are very good, and they are inexpensive. I do good with a black and yellow color. Btw, where did you get 5 Mr. Twister frogs for a buck?


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

MisterTwister.com there discontinued colors are a pack of 5 for a dollar. 

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Tried using the Strike King frog again with a smaller hook and I made sure I rigged according to the online directions from Strike King and it continued to just roll on the retrieve not staying upright. Very disappointed. I did get a strike at it though the bass bit it rear leg off but could not get a solid strike.

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

DogFaceClown said:


> Tried using the Strike King frog again with a smaller hook and I made sure I rigged according to the online directions from Strike King and it continued to just roll on the retrieve not staying upright. Very disappointed. I did get a strike at it though the bass bit it rear leg off but could not get a solid strike.
> 
> _Sent from my Droid_


It might be that you're either fishing it too fast or two slow and that's why it's rolling. One other scenario is that you could try to use a 5/0 hook that's slightly weighted ( like a swimbait hook for example) but if you try that I wouldn't go heavier than 1/8 or 1/4.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

JamesT said:


> and one that hasn't been mentioned, the zoom horny toad.


Hey James look at post #11. It's been mentioned atleast once beforeLOL


----------



## DogFaceClown (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestion. 

_Sent from my Droid_


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Gander mountain frogs 5 - pack. When fished on surface sound like a jitterbug. The stop go retrieve is killer. It looks so life like.When retrieved legs pump like real frogs and when you stop it looks just like a frog suspended in water.



097 is my favorite color.

http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...ountain_Frog_3_5_5_Pack&str=frog&merchID=4005


----------

